# Monkfield Terranium Kit Small... Corn Snake



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

So, 


Winchester is only a baby corn, still really small. I know that snakes can get really territorial over large spaces so thought it'd be a great starter for him/her.

But after reading some threads on here I'm worried that its not high enough to let Winchester climb and explore? I have put lots of cover (fake leaves, bridge ornament, coconuthide) in there and he doesn't seem too fussed about climbing (yet its all he tries when I take him out).

So how long can he stay in this viv? I have no issue buying something better right now if this isn't suitable for him.

Just want a happy wee snake : victory:

this isn't my actual setup, but the viv-


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Anyone? :blush:


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

If he's seems comfortable being in the open get him something like a VX24 until he outgrows that.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I used a monkfield for Falco for a year. It's a great little viv, and very safe with no escape routes :2thumb: I did glue in the rubber bung for the thermostat probe as I felt it was quite loose, but apart from that had no problems with it, and Falco loved it. I like them so much that I bought a little male house snake to live in the monkfield when it was outgrown by the corn snake :lol2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

They are perfectly fine for young snakes, and we must have sold hundreds of them for that reason!


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Oh okay  so about a year then I can think about his next house? sounds great :no1: was worried I was being cruel >.>


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Tanzer said:


> Oh okay  so about a year then I can think about his next house? sounds great :no1: was worried I was being cruel >.>


It does depend on the growth rate of the snake but it will normally last a hatchling corn for the first 12 months


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Fine as a starter but after a couple of months youll want to change to a viv with height. Corn snakes are active and love to climb, so id recommend allowing this after the snake reaches roughly 8-12 months old.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Added pictures to demonstrate, They are of my corn at 10 months having just moved up from a faunarium.


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Noted 


Out of interest - where's the best places to buy vivs from?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Tanzer said:


> Noted
> 
> 
> Out of interest - where's the best places to buy vivs from?


 -
Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Tanzer said:


> Noted
> 
> 
> Out of interest - where's the best places to buy vivs from?


A timber merchant, in the form of a "kit", as in, large sheets of wood that you make a viv out of yourself, saving money and allowing you to cater to exactly the sort of viv your animal needs 

For factory vivs the link posted above isn't too bad :lol2:

Dave


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

my_shed said:


> A timber merchant, in the form of a "kit", as in, large sheets of wood that you make a viv out of yourself, saving money and allowing you to cater to exactly the sort of viv your animal needs
> 
> For factory vivs the link posted above isn't too bad :lol2:
> 
> Dave


If your going for larger vivs i would usually recommend building your own but for the smaller ones usually works out about the same to buy one of our standard range by the time you factor the cost of tracking, glass and vents, plus unless your a professional you will never get the same finish.


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

my_shed said:


> A timber merchant, in the form of a "kit", as in, large sheets of wood that *you make a viv out of yourself*, saving money and allowing you to cater to exactly the sort of viv your animal needs
> 
> For factory vivs the link posted above isn't too bad :lol2:
> 
> Dave


Haha! Yeah, I doubt I'll be building anything myself.... it never ends well :bash: but if I ever got into the big snakes I think I'd hire someone to make me one. For corn vivs, well the factory ones seem satisfactory : victory: :lol2:


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Anyway! - thanks for the help guys  (forgot to say, sorry!)


----------

